# Colnago Monotitan



## thall (Nov 4, 2005)

Greetings

Here are pictures of my Monotitan, I’d be interested to hear from anyone else who has one and pictures. I love this bike, it rides like a dream and I always get comments on the paint job. 

There is very little information I can find on the Monotitan or even early Colnago titanium frame production, below is what I have been able to loosely piece together. 

1993-1995 - Colnago produced the Bi-Titan(double down tube, Columbus Steel fork , custom drawn 6/4 Ti. ).

1996-97 - Colnago produced the Master Ti.(double down tube, Columbus Steek fork, Custom Drawn 6/4 Ti. , a diamond profile Top-tube + seat-tube ovalized at the BB. 

1998 – Monotitan – diamond profile top-tube, round down tube.

1999 – 01 - Ovalmaster, diamond profile top-tube, oval profile down tube.

2002 - CT1 with titanium frame/carbon rear triangle.

Any other information would appreciated. Also, I know the paint is Art Décor but I have not seen this exact paint job on any other Colnago.

Regards,

Tracy


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

One of the guys i ride with has a bi-titan orange, which has shimano (its just wrong) dura ace on it. His dad bought it for him while in Russa a few years ago. Its a nice piece of artwork that he only rides occationally when his good bikes are not working as well as he would like.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

> Its a nice piece of artwork that he only rides occationally when his good bikes are not working as well as he would like.


He doesn't deserve it


----------



## El Cheapo (May 13, 2005)

*Monotitan! My ride!*

I thought I was the only one that had this Colnago frame (AD-11 Black, Red, White). Very rare to see them around. I still believe that this bike will be the last I ever own. Tell other riders that I want to be buried with this bike when I die. It's that GREAT! Mine has all 1998 Campy Record 9 with 04 Zonda wheels. Lucked out and bought this bike on a consignment rack in 1999. Maybe had 300 miles on it. Perfect condition. Still looks like new after 20,000+ miles.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

FWIW Paint scheme as pictured is AD14. AD= art decor. 14 is yellow in all Colnago schemes. Obvious really. I have an AD14 MXL. Def. one of the best designs IMHO.


----------



## thall (Nov 4, 2005)

Sharp color scheme for sure but not sure it is AD14. What does AD14 indicate, it's yellow? If you go to http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2006-colnago/colors/colors-pre.htm and look up AD14 it is a little different in each model from the Master Light to the Ovalmaster.


----------

